# Point shooting



## Marvin (Jun 20, 2007)

Video on point shooting.  http://www.brightcove.com/channel.jsp?channel=429149807&firstVideo=16


----------



## Marvin (Jun 20, 2007)

Found two more! 

http://www.brightcove.com/title.jsp?title=716072965&channel=429149807

http://www.brightcove.com/title.jsp?title=716123873&channel=429149807


----------



## Mr. E (Jun 20, 2007)

I saw no advantages in the first two video to point shooting. The accuracy and speed were no different than a fairly skilled person using sights.

And then in the third video, he points out that if you use the technique he has shown close up, then you are in danger. He then shows a totally new technique for shooting at ranges you would be hard pressed to miss at. Also, what he shows is clearly taken from Kelly McMann but does not seem to be as good as what McMann shows.

I use point shooting when it is appropriate. But this is not the best example IMO.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 21, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> I saw no advantages in the first two video to point shooting. The accuracy and speed were no different than a fairly skilled person using sights.


I think that was the point, to show that you didn't need the sights to shoot accurately?


----------



## tellner (Jun 21, 2007)

I had the honor of taking a seminar with Jim Cirillo some years back. He used a method of point shooting based on the profile of the gun rather than the sights. It was strange, but after a while I could do as well with that as with my sights for very fast "Oh crap! Here it comes!" shooting. With extra time to aim the sights helped, of course.

It's all having enough familiarity with the weapon to know were the bullet will go...


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 22, 2007)

tellner said:


> It's all having enough familiarity with the weapon to know were the bullet will go...



I have one friend (new shooter)who I took to the range.  He said he wanted to learn "instinctive" shooting.  I told him he needs to develop his "INSTINCTS" first!  Meaning know your weapon and how to use the sights! Once you know what you need to see to get your hits at different ranges you can start on speed and what you can get away with while still getting your hits at different ranges. 

Too many people put focus on wanting to point shoot when they really don't know how to shoot using the sights. If you start a new shooter with the basics of draw and site alignment and they practice it correctly through dryfire, they start to develop thier Index. All "point" shooting is, is indexing the target without the sights. Its not only pointing the gun at the target, but through propper practice, every part of your body knows where the gun should be indexed. Your index should be so developed that you should be able to look at a target, close your eyes and draw and be dead on the target. So even if the goal is to be a good point shooter we need the sights for verifcation that we are on the target.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> I have one friend (new shooter)who I took to the range. He said he wanted to learn "instinctive" shooting. I told him he needs to develop his "INSTINCTS" first! Meaning know your weapon and how to use the sights! Once you know what you need to see to get your hits at different ranges you can start on speed and what you can get away with while still getting your hits at different ranges.
> 
> Too many people put focus on wanting to point shoot when they really don't know how to shoot using the sights. If you start a new shooter with the basics of draw and site alignment and they practice it correctly through dryfire, they start to develop thier Index. All "point" shooting is, is indexing the target without the sights. Its not only pointing the gun at the target, but through propper practice, every part of your body knows where the gun should be indexed. Your index should be so developed that you should be able to look at a target, close your eyes and draw and be dead on the target. So even if the goal is to be a good point shooter we need the sights for verifcation that we are on the target.


 
I think that is an excellent way to become proficient at point shooting.  Start out slow with the basics and with the sights.  After awhile gradually work up to indexing without the sights.  Also what is critical in developing skill is body positioning and hitting that same posture again and again and again.  Because we are also martial practitioners we also need to practice movement and different body positions in case we need to utilize cover or concealment or just high tail it to another place.  I am a strong proponent of point shooting but believe that learning proper sighting basics is essential in making the transition.


----------

